# Be That Time Soon



## myingling (Jul 19, 2015)

Well bow season will be here before long couple orders for deer grunts I got finished up

1,,, African black wood
2 ,, Ziricote wood
3,, Brazilian rose wood
4,,, cross cut desert iron wood

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 19, 2015)

Good looking grunts Mike. My choice would be the ironwood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Jul 19, 2015)

+1 on the ironwood
Curt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 19, 2015)

Sharp looking calls, but man does that DIW stand out !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 19, 2015)

Very nice!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 19, 2015)

That CC Ironwood takes the cake. All sharp looking calls Mike.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SS Custom Calls (Jul 21, 2015)

Some nice grunts Mike.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SS Custom Calls (Jul 21, 2015)

Please delete... Double post. Sorry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 21, 2015)

Very fine array of grunts. Can't stop looking at the DIW. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bearmanric (Jul 23, 2015)

Look great Mike. Rick


----------

